# Certified Documents for ACS and SD, Affidavit



## Ajuast (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi All, 


ACS says that all copies to be certified . along with SD / Affidavit for employment reference. 

From where shall i get the copies certified in India, so that verification (if any , by ACS or Immigration department) is quick.
All my docs are original, genuine and needs one SD to be prepared. 

So basically, if anybody knows any law company which responds quickly and have authorized personnel for the matter. 

Pardon my limited knowledge for this matter.

The definition of certified as per ACS is as below : 

*************************************************
*Certified Documents*
All documents must be certified copies of originals and uploaded into the online application form as PDF files.
A document is a certified copy when the original document is photocopied or scanned and a person authorised to certify documents stamps and signs the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original document.
The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
• The words Certified True Copy of the Original
• The signature of the certifying person
• The date signed and name of the certifying person
• Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
• Certification details must be legible on the copy
***************************************************

Thanks in Advance 
Aj


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ajuast said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> ACS says that all copies to be certified . along with SD / Affidavit for employment reference.
> ...


Just visit a Notary in your city and they will certify it. Ensure that they write \ stamp "TRUE COPY OF ORIGINAL" when they certify it.


----------



## Ajuast (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks vincyf1. 



Also for one employer , I need to take affidavit / SD . . . . . For roles and responsibilities.
How to go about it ? Apart from my roles and responsibilities what other details should be there , so that verification ( if any by acs or diac ) is quick . 

Also for notary I am trying to make sure verification is quick if it goes through a reputed law firm which have online presence 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

No specific law firm is required for this. Get the task done from one of the folks present in the registration offices of your place if not an advocate who has notary permissions.

Affidavit is required if you are getting any documents for Name variations (typical with us Indians), any other legal cases which you think might cause an issue.

SD/Statutory Declarations can be used only if the HR letter is unobtainable due to various reasons. Even if you given an SD, there are chances of verification done by the respective agencies/branches of the govt, by contacting the HR. Additionally an SD can also be given to support additional responsibilities from a role perspective which might be different from the Designation. Some companies have designations and roles different and this can provide additional data.

SD can also be given in case the company no longer exists with the same detail mentioned in the document by the person who is giving the declaration.

Self declarations are not accepted and the person who is vetting for you has to be atleast a supervisor/manager level or in worst case a level up from you. He/She has to provide accurate details of contact in case during verification, they would like to have a chat on phone or send an email.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## Ajuast (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks Ravi. 
Notary is clear to me . 


For one company, HR letter head mentions minimal details , so I have to rely on SD / affidavit . Never had to do it before if it's complex process , will check it ....

For second company, which is bought by dell now , my manager gave me detailed roles and responsibilities on company letter head and HR gave me another minimal employment letter . I will present both letters but catch here is that my manager who gave me detailed roles and responsibility letter left the company 6 months before me . ..... though I continued to perform same duties .... so how to go about it pls .


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Ajuast said:


> Thanks Ravi.
> Notary is clear to me .
> 
> 
> ...


Get the manager to sign an SD with the same details as mentioned in the HR letter. I doubt if Dell accepts that managers approval on the letterhead. Can check with the HR folks. But getting the SD from the manager including his current details like company, name designation, contact number and email will be helpful.

Just that he/she needs to add a statement in that document like "I am currently not employed with Dell and the information provided above was during my Tenure working with <yourname> as his reporting manager/manager. Following are my current details and contact information"


----------



## Ajuast (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi Rave, 

IS there any difference between SD and Affidavit . 

Actually my manager left before me (previous company). so for ~6 months is that fine if i get it from a colleague who still works there. 

And top of that old company is sold to Dell . so the contact email etc on even HR letter are not valid. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Ajuast said:


> Hi Rave,
> 
> IS there any difference between SD and Affidavit .
> 
> ...


Both are similar with some minor differences. But if you ask me, treat them in this way.

When I am certifying someone else, I am doing that through Declaration (SD). But when I am declaring self I will do it through an affidavit.

My Manager left the company long back but still he gave me the SD mentioning that he was my manager during the tenure with his details of the company for which he gave the SD and also his current company designation and contact details.

No the letters are still valid. Just get a letter from Dell which confirms that the company is now merged. (If I may ask, which company is this? Perot, EMC, WYSE, SECUREWORKS?


----------



## Ajuast (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks Rave. 
Its ExC 

R u connected to it as well  


1. Pls , Whats the process for SD, Is it same as Affidavit, going to laywer, on Rs 100 Stamp paper. or something more special 

2. Will SD Refrence from the colleague (which still works in the same company , so easily verifyble) works. Not able to locate manager . 
Sec 11 mentions Colleague 3 times

***************************************
11. STATUTORY DECLARATIONS AND AFFIDAVITS
_If you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, a third party official Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague may be considered.

A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you, the details of the duties you performed and with relevant dates of the employment. It is preferable that the work colleague writing the declaration be at a supervisory level

The Statutory Declaration or Affidavit must be written by a third party work colleague and NOT written by you, the applicant. Self-written Statutory Declaration or Affidavit will be assessed as not suitable._
********************************************************

Not sure if anybody used colleague SD and it works fine. 

3. Do i need to make color copy >>Certified true copy >> color scan pdf for ACS.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Ajuast said:


> Thanks Rave.
> Its ExC
> 
> R u connected to it as well
> ...


HI Ajuast,

Yes I am an ex Dell employee (2007-2013). Reach out to the HR to give you a generic RnR for your position in the company.

Prepare an SD from your work colleague (preferably a manager or *Senior Colleague*, a person atleast one grade above you who could be an SME)
In the document mention this line in the beginning. "A copy of the HR letter listing out the generic responsibilities for the designation <Give your designation> has been attached as an annexure to this document" 

In my case the designation had standard duties but my role (which was different) had RnR related to the occupation code.

So the first set of paragraphs should read as the following:

This is with reference to Mr. *<yourname>*, who was working with Dell <complete company name>, at Bangalore, India as a full-time employee with employee number “*<emp number>*” and designation as “*<Designation>*”, between *<dates of employment>*. A true copy of the HR letter listing out the generic duties of his designation in the organization have been provided here as an annexure to this document. 

In addition to the generic duties of his designation, he was assigned the role of “<Role>” in the “<Team Name>” team with the responsibilities as mentioned below:

<list out the RnR here> and close

Hope this helps!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> HI Ajuast,
> 
> Yes I am an ex Dell employee (2007-2013). Reach out to the HR to give you a generic RnR for your position in the company.
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would get 2 SDs
As RAvi SD refers to another document, I am not sure if it will be acceptable, but no harm in trying

Prepare a 2nd SD also simultaneously which simply gives the details of the manager/ colleague, then about you, then his professional relationship with you
Then the period split by designation and location 

Then your RNR

Finally his name designation company and official email id and mobile number

Cheers


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would get 2 SDs
> As RAvi SD refers to another document, I am not sure if it will be acceptable, but no harm in trying
> 
> Prepare a 2nd SD also simultaneously which simply gives the details of the manager/ colleague, then about you, then his professional relationship with you
> ...


The other document which I referred here was the actual HR letter on the company letterhead. To support my claims for the occupation code, I have added the SD.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> The other document which I referred here was the actual HR letter on the company letterhead. To support my claims for the occupation code, I have added the SD.


I have understood that before giving my comment

I believe in being prepared for the worst as it doesn’t cost much to get a 2nd SD made and kept as a standby
Getting the person to sign again at a later date may be cumbersome for him

Cheers


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have understood that before giving my comment
> 
> I believe in being prepared for the worst as it doesn’t cost much to get a 2nd SD made and kept as a standby
> Getting the person to sign again at a later date may be cumbersome for him
> ...


Yeah bruv. I got that. Just adding notes to help the guys here


----------



## Ajuast (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks Rave, 

Does SD ( *Self or Statutory* - Dec ?) , needs to be on Stamp paper . and notarized by lawer.
Never saw an example before. 

And for other documents does it needs to be color copies and Scans . 

Thanks
Ajuast


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

No self, this would be statutory declaration, which is on stamp paper (20 rupees is enough) and notarized. A sample is available on ACS website for the format.

Color copies of all the documents which you are going to submit to ACS which have to be notarized as well.


----------



## akashdeep234 (Feb 28, 2019)

*what if my previous company has shut down long time back?*

1 question here on the previous employer letter with RnR. I worked for a company 13 years back in delhi. I have taken the relieving letter from HR with detailed RnR but that company has been shut down long time back. does it makes situation complicated here? Any verification from ACS will fail for sure, what should I say to ACS in case of any question? Please suggest


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

akashdeep234 said:


> 1 question here on the previous employer letter with RnR. I worked for a company 13 years back in delhi. I have taken the relieving letter from HR with detailed RnR but that company has been shut down long time back. does it makes situation complicated here? Any verification from ACS will fail for sure, what should I say to ACS in case of any question? Please suggest


1) If you have the proofs for the existence of the company such as Employee provident Fund/Form 16 which indicates the company, it should be sufficient enough. Never heard about ACS doing verifications. 

2) How important is this experience in claiming the points? Does this exp will give more points? May be you can skip it, depending on the years of experience that can be deducted.


----------



## namratab (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi,

I am getting an SD done from my work colleague. He has joined company 8 months after my joining date but is a Product Owner for my scrum team and has worked closely with me on a day to day basis. Would you recommend getting a SD from him?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

namratab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am getting an SD done from my work colleague. He has joined company 8 months after my joining date but is a Product Owner for my scrum team and has worked closely with me on a day to day basis. Would you recommend getting a SD from him?


He cannot certify the 8 month period he was not in the company 
You will have to get a separate SD for those 8 months if you want to claim that period
You can have multiple SDs for same company 

ACS document requirements have changed
Go through it carefully again 

Cheers


----------

